# blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer



## jochen (17. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

Heute in der Mittagspause genoss ich die seit Tagen ersehnten Sonnenstrahlen am Teich.
Plötzlich landete eine Libelle auf meinen Fuß !

Sie schaute mich ein wenig an, aber anscheinend gefiel ich ihr nicht soooooooooo besonders...  , und sie entschloß sich ein paar Runden über den Teich zu drehen.

Doch dann zeigte sich der eigentliche Grund wieso sie vorbeischaute,
nämlich die Eiablage.

Zuerst wurde ein geeignetes Plätzchen gesucht, __ Moos wäre nicht schlecht...

ja, hier ein kleines Stückchen gefunden, am Teichrand die Deko für die Folie...

 

neee is nicht so besonders, ich brauch mehr Moos...ja, hier läßt sich`s aushalten...

 

na endlich geht`s los mit der Eiablage...

   

bin ich nicht viel schöner als der komische Mensch der den Teich gebuddelt hat?...

 


​


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hi.

Das sind ja geniale Bilder, besonders da letzte gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

 Jochen


----------



## Wasserfloh (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

*wow*... schöne Bilder! 
ich "liebe" diese __ Libellen ja sehr und freue mich immer, wenn sich mal eine zu uns verirrt 
Und dieses Jahr war schon öfter mal eine da, 
wer weiß, vielleicht kommen sie ja jetzt öfter, wo unser Teich ja auch "etwas größer" wurde...


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

hallo jochen !!!

wirklich geniale bilder - obwohl es bei mir oft so schöne __ libellen gibt konnte ich noch kein vernünftiges foto schiessen  

gruss lothar


----------



## jochen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hallo,

Das Männchen kommt eigentlich täglich vorbei und dreht seine Runden, manchmal sogar stundenlang.
Kommt ein anderes Männchen ins _Revier_ kommt es zu blitzartigen Revierkämpfen und Jagden... , so kommt mir zumindest das Verhalten vor.

Das oder die Weibchen kommen viel seltener zu Besuch, und eigentlich immer alleine und nach kurzen Flug zur Eiablage.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hi.

Habs auch mal versucht, sind aber nicht so gut geworden wie die von Jochen.


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hallo Jochen!

Wirklich schöne Pics!  
Die Natur bietet doch immer wieder schöne Motive.  

@ Mirko:
Deine Libellenfotos gefallen mir auch gut, sind doch schön geworden!  

Ich hab's auch mal versucht:

 

 

Hier machte das stark vorstehende Auge beim Scharfstellen Probleme:


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hallo,

heute ist es mir gelungen eine Mosaikjungfer bei der Eiablage zu fotografieren. Leider ist mir nur 1 Bild gelungen. :?


----------



## jochen (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hallo,

sind doch alles schöne Bilder, aber am wichtigsten ist doch das WIR diesen Tieren einen Lebensraum schaffen...


----------



## Raffa (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Da muss ich doch glatt mein Senf dazu geben 

hier mal ein link zu einem Bild von einer Mosaikjungfer die zZ. relativ oft bei uns am teich ist (eigentlich immer ) )


http://home.arcor.de/dozzer/PICT0026.JPG ( ACHTUNG Riesen bild :>) 

unter home.arcor.de/dozzer gibts auch noch viele andere bilder von mir 

Gruß Raffa


----------



## jochen (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer*

Hi Raffa,

cooles Bild,..


----------

